
Adobe to open-source Flex - felipe
http://news.com.com/Adobe+to+open-source+Flash+tool+Flex/2100-7344_3-6179305.html?tag=st_lh
======
papersmith
Has anybody tried both Flex and OpenLaszlo? OpenLaszlo is already open source
and compiles to both flash and ajax, so from the outside it looks like a more
attractive choice. Any opinions on how they stack up?

~~~
felipe
The problem with OpenLaszlo is exactly the fact that it supports both flash
and ajax, and therefore it settles to the lowest common denominator of both
platforms. Flex has richer components because it settles on only one
technology (Flash) and therefore it leverages Flash to its full capabilities.

Another advantage of Flex over OpenLaszlo is the Flex IDE (aka Flex Builder).
It's a great product! (Note: Flex Builder is closed-source, and a bit
expensive -- $500 I believe)

Despite the fact that Flex is Flash-only, I think they did a great job
integrating it to the web stack. For example, Flex uses CSS to define the
component styles. ActionScript also feels pretty much like Javascript. As a
matter of fact, when I started using Flex I had no Flash experience whatsoever
and was up-and-running very quickly.

